
Amazon’s warehouses are rapidly expanding across the country - onetimemanytime
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/19/map-of-amazon-warehouses.html
======
a3n
Truck driver. Can confirm. And not just Amazon. New warehouses are going up
everywhere, for lots of companies.

> The company has been ramping up efforts to launch its own delivery network,
> via growing fleets of airplanes, delivery drones and vans.

Also their own 18-wheeler trailers (53 foot dry vans), and their own tractors
(the truck part of a semi truck).

